# Leistungsindex HD5650



## insekt (16. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Nicht das ich viel auf den Windows 7 Leistungsindex geben würde, aber gibt es eine Erklärung, warum dieses Notebook

Notebookcheck: Test Sony Vaio VPC-EB1S1E/BJ Notebook

im Bereich Grafikkarte 6,7 Punkte erzielt und mein Notebook (Dell Studio 1749) mit derselben Grafikkarte die auch noch einen 100MHz höheren Kerntakt hat nur 5,9?

insekt


----------



## anselm (16. März 2010)

Schau bei deinem Leistungsindex mal, welches Teil am meisten ausbremst.
Ich hab auch insgesammt 5,9p, da meine Festplatte 5,9p hat. Meine anderen Teile haben alle 7,3p.
Vielleicht ist es bei dir ja ähnlich.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2010)

Der Index ist völlig untauglich, das ist maximal um zu schauen "recht es für Aero" usw., und je nach Architektur der Karte kann eine bessere Karte da schlechtere Werte haben...


Du musst schon echte Benchmarks nehmen, die dann minutenlang die Karte belasten, um die Leistungsfähigkeit einzuschätzen.


----------



## Jan565 (16. März 2010)

Kann ich nur zustimmen, der Leistungsindex ist völliger Murx und dient für Marketing. Mein PC hat auch nur 5,9 da meine Festplatte nicht mehr schafft. Die anderen werte liegen bei 7,4-7,9. 

Meine Graka hat 7,7 und meine alten hatten 6,0. Dabei ist die doch die 5850 um einiges Schneller als die 8800. Mein Ram bekommt volle 7,9. Ich weiß nicht mal warum, der ist nicht getaktet oder so. 

Naja, nimm besser zum vergleichen 3Dmark Werte, damit kannst das besser.


----------



## insekt (16. März 2010)

Die 5,9 bezogen sich nicht auf die Gesamtwertung, sondern nur auf den Bereich Grafikkarte.
Dass, die Bewertung Murks ist ist mir klar, ich Frage mich nur, woher sowas kommt?


----------



## Iceananas (16. März 2010)

vielleicht wurde beim ersten mal vermessen, schon mal versucht den index nochmal messen zu lassen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2010)

Das sind halt einfach Werte, die durch viel zu kurze Tests ermittelt werden. Ich weiß nicht genau wie, aber...

- vlt. eine Tabelle bei MS, die schlecht geupdatet wird
- oder halt durch einen VIEL zu kurzen Test, der die Teile nicht wirklich vergleichbar belastet und technisch auch gar nicht auf moderne Teile zugeschnitten ist (zB 3DMark05 würde man für moderne Karte auch nicht mehr nehmen)
- oder ganz simpel Anhand von techn. Daten, die sich an einer veralteten Hardware als Referenzprodukt orientieren - zB eine AMD 5770 hat einen ca. 15-20% höheren Takt als eine AMD 3870, ist aber fast 100% besser. Wenn Windows jetzt nur den Takt als Bewertungskriterium nimmt, hätte die 5770 halt auch nur 10-20% mehr Punkte, also zB 7 statt 6 Punkte.


----------



## macmini131 (17. März 2010)

Auf Notebookcheck gibts ne Liste aller mobilen Grafikkarten und deren Leistung!!

Hier der Link: Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste


----------



## insekt (18. März 2010)

Cool, kannt ich schon aber was hat das mit meiner Frage zu tun?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. März 2010)

Wie sind denn die Graka's getaktet? Es gibt ja Programme die nur vom reinen Takt profitieren und sich nicht um irgendwelche Architekturen scheren.. Vl ist dieses Bertungs System ein solches?

Mein Graka hat auch nen ziemlich hohen Wert bekommen. Aber die Werte sind ja echt fürn Pope wenn ne 56xx über 5 kommt..^^


----------



## insekt (18. März 2010)

Die HD5650 in meinem Dell verfügt über 550Mhz Kerntakt und 800Mhz Speichertakt. Flaschenhals dürfte der Schwache DDR3-Grafikspeicher sein, da die Speicheranbindung nur 128bit breit ist.
Die HD5650 im Sony Vaio hat 450MHz Kerntakt, ansonsten die gleichen Spezifikationen.


----------



## Chaser (23. März 2010)

Jetzt hätte ich auch mal ne Frage.

Wie kann es sein das mein PC bei der Aero Bewertung deutlich schlechter abschneidet als bei der 3D-Bewertung?

Müsste wenn doch andersrum sein, oder?


----------

